# NEW! "Rock 'Em Dead" Vlogs



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just started making some Vlogs for "Rock 'Em Dead," a short horror/comedy I made in 2007.

Check it out! We've got some cool updates on the movie and will be releasing some exciting news in the coming weeks!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q64kVWHIapQ[/nomedia]​
If you've never seen the movie, you can check it out below.*[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcvATHQHMaY[/nomedia]*.

Enjoy!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

wwwoooooo! awesome!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

V view post below V
V V


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Big news coming soon on April 15th!

We will keep you posted.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Coolness!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Coolness!


I'm glad you're excited! 

I think you will all be very interested in the news we have for you. Just a few more weeks! 

Thanks for the support!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out the NEW Rock 'Em Dead Vlog!

We have some cool artwork and music from the project!

Thanks for the support guys and be sure to leave comments on *YouTube*!! 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzyWYd9fqtM[/nomedia]


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You need to run for office and conquer the world.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> You need to run for office and conquer the world.


Thank you?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your work. You guys are doing great.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

scareme said:


> Love your work. You guys are doing great.


Thank you! We're very excited about the upcoming October line-up.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

The first of four OCTOBER EPISODES is now up!

Check it out and be sure to subscribe!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0Y3LE6R40A[/nomedia]


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Check out us recording a demo for the musical!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuiUB6U8Hek[/nomedia]


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYEL3_gxWGA[/nomedia]​


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Here's the final October vlog!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

A cool new logo we created for our channel.

www.youtube.com/rockemdeadmovie


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Happy Holidays from all of us at the RockEmDeadMovie channel!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE92X9IfOEU[/nomedia]


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

We're trying to made an NES style Flash Game based on Rock 'Em Dead.

Mostly just for fun !

If any of you out there has game design/Adobe Flash experience, please contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

We're back! And boy have we been working hard. The music and the script for the "Rock 'Em Dead" musical is coming along great! So, to please all of our fans, we've put together this little behind the scenes video of us working out one of our latest tunes!

Enjoy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

As with all your videos, I really love it, I just wanted to say that up front, I feel that the gum chewing distracted from the piece. (Did you see what I did? I quoted from your work.) But really, I did keep going to the gum chewing instead of listening to you two. Is that OK to say that?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hahaah you 2 are silly but that was a cool song not quite Korn yet but good LOL


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------

